
Airlines Urge Passengers to Wear Face Masks - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/airlines-urge-passengers-to-wear-face-masks-11588039204
======
interestica
For security, won't one be required to remove the mask? And isn't the act of
donning/doffing in itself the most dangerous and critical part in
transmission?

------
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/i5FnX](https://archive.vn/i5FnX)

